# Essay - Thesis Help - Hitler WWII Expansion



## mhauth (May 2, 2007)

I need some help with my thesis. Here is what I have so far. I need to reword it a little. The paper is supposed to be 10 pages in chicago format. Thanks

"Great Britain and France allowed the tyrant leader, Hitler, to expand because both were in the center of an economic debacle and did not feel the German leader posed any risk to European stability."


----------



## Jolly McJollyson (May 2, 2007)

mhauth said:
			
		

> I need some help with my thesis. Here is what I have so far. I need to reword it a little. The paper is supposed to be 10 pages in chicago format. Thanks
> 
> "Great Britain and France allowed the tyrant leader, Hitler, to expand because both were in the center of an economic debacle and did not feel the German leader posed any risk to European stability."


Just as a quick pointer, "tyrant" isn't often used to describe modern world leaders like Hitler, and it isn't the most accurate word either.  I'd say fascist dictator, or fascist authoritarian and then slash the word "leader."  Also, I'd place that dependent clause in the beginning, a-like so:

"Because both were in the center of an economic debacle and did not feel that Germany posed any real threat to European stability, Great Britain and France allowed Hitler to pursue his military expansion."  Something like that.  I think your professor/teacher knows that Hitler is a facist dictator, though.


----------



## americanwriter (May 2, 2007)

Recommended:

"Great Britain and France, focused on the economic debacle threatening both their countries following World War I, underestimated and even ignored the fervor and potential risk posed by a fantatical German leader named Hitler.  Recognition and preemptive action on their part could have minimized Hitler's threat to European stability, stunted his expanding popularity, thus preventing his autocracy and averting a second world war."

You're going to have to address these issues: 

1.  What was the economic debacle that both Great Britain and France were so focused on and what was going on in Germany, France,and Great Britain during the years following World War I?  To help you answer this question you could do a timeline of important political and economic events following World War I.  Remember, debacles don't just materialize one day like acne, they build up over time.  

2.  How did they underestimate Hitler?  What was the general opinion of him among leaders of the time outside of Germany?  What did they have to say about him?  Upon what platforms did his popularity build and how did the German people seem him in relation to those already in power at the time? How was his growing popularity ignored? 

3.  In what ways could they have publicly recognized Hitler's growing power and what preempive action could they have taken politically and perhaps economically to limit the growth of power among the people and maintain the tenuous European stability that existed during that period and thus lessening the probability of a second world war?

Just some thoughts.  Hope they help.  You shouldn't have problems getting ten pages from this.


----------



## mammamaia (May 2, 2007)

'expand' _what_?... as worded, it can only refer to his gaining weight! ;-)


----------



## MrNose (May 3, 2007)

I wouldn't recommend going with England and France vs. Hitler. Try changing it to Germany instead.  If you really want to use "Hitler" in there then you might want to say "Hitler's Germany."


----------

